# Kennt sich hier jemand in Repy/Python aus? :)



## sahra (9. Nov 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ganz frische Repy/Python anfängerin. Also seit einepaar Stunden bin ich damit beschäftigt, habe Tutorium durchgearbeitet.sonst habe ich nichts Programmiert. Ich muss Echo Server Programmieren und möchte bitten ob jemand mir auf die Sprünge helfen kann.

Aufgabestellung: 
*
Programmieren Sie einen Echo-Server, der auf Ihrem GENI-Port auf eine TCPVerbindung
wartet. Testen Sie den Echo-Server beispielsweise mittels telnet [8].
Der Server muss pro Verbindung eine beliebige Anzahl von Zeilen wiederholen.
Dokumentieren Sie Ihr Programm im Quelltext ausführlich.

Erweitern Sie den Echo-Server so, dass er
 eine Willkommensnachricht an jede neu aufgebaute TCP-Verbindung sendet.
 die Verbindung auf Kommando beendet, z.B. auf „Stopp!”.
 die empfangene Nachricht manipuliert, z.B.: „(Ihre IP-Adresse) schrieb an
(IP-Adresse des Servers):” und dann die Originalnachricht zurück sendet. Sie
können auch einen Zeitstempel einfügen oder die Nachricht kodieren. Seien
Sie kreativ!
*

danke vielmals


----------



## j-complex (10. Nov 2011)

sahra hat gesagt.:


> *Kennst sich hier jemand in Repy/Python aus? *
> 
> ich bin ganz frische Repy/Python anfängerin. Also seit einepaar Stunden bin ich damit beschäftigt, habe Tutorium durchgearbeitet.sonst habe ich nichts Programmiert. Ich muss Echo Server Programmieren und möchte bitten ob jemand mir auf die Sprünge helfen kann.



Man muss sich nicht wirklich mit Python auskennen um dir auf die Sprünge zu helfen. Wenn man nicht weiß wo man ansetzen soll, kann es immer helfen zu erst einen Blick ins World Wide Web zu werfen. Im Idealfall hat sich nämlich schon mal jemand mit einem ähnlichen Problem beschäftigt. Mit dem Stichwort "Echo Server Python" findet man z. B so etwas A Simple Echo Server 

Ein kurzer Blick in den Quellcode verrät dann auch, was grundlegend mit der Netzwerkprogrammierung in Verbindung steht. "import socket".  Das Modul schlägt man dann einfach mal in der Python documentantion nach: 17.2. socket — Low-level networking interface

In dem Sinne 


sahra hat gesagt.:


> Seien Sie kreativ!



Auch bei der Informationsbeschaffung ;-) !


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Nov 2011)

Wo ist hier die Frage? Wenn du dich in Python einarbeiten musst, hilft oft Fachliteratur: Galileo Computing :: Python – 20 Netzwerkkommunikation

Dann in Zukunft bitte darauf achten, wo du deine Frage stellst. Python ist kein Java oder ein Java Anfänger Thema. Hier im Forum gibt es Sektionen, wo du Fragen zu anderen Programmiersprachen stellen kannst, aber dann sollten diese Fragen auch konkret sein. Hausaufgaben machen wir für dich keine ;-)


----------

